# Zu brutal für Deutschland: Bei diesen stark geschnittenen Videospielen geht die Atmosphäre verloren



## Gast1669461003 (28. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Zu brutal für Deutschland: Bei diesen stark geschnittenen Videospielen geht die Atmosphäre verloren* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Zu brutal für Deutschland: Bei diesen stark geschnittenen Videospielen geht die Atmosphäre verloren


----------



## Comp4ny (28. März 2013)

Eigentlich müsste man mal zur BPjM gehen, und eine Bombe hochgehen lassen. Eine gewaltige heftige Bombe. Eine so große Bombe, dass selbst die kapieren was Erwachsene Spieler von der BPjM. Adresse: Rochusstraße 10 - D 53123 Bonn

Ich kenne einen guten Metzger der immer viel Schweineblut auf Lager hat, und damit befüllen wir dann die Bombe, und lassen sie Platzen für all dass zensierte Blut in den letzten 10 Jahren. Was habt Ihr den gedacht für eine Bombe?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2013)

Naja, ich finde in den vergangenen Jahren hat es sich aber deutlich zum Positiven gebessert. Soviele Uncut-Fassungen wie im Jahre 2011/2012 (und auch aktuell) gab es selten. 
Ich denke da nur um das Theater um "Dead Space 1 + 2". Bei Teil 3 hat kein Hahn mehr nach gekräht.

Und auch sonst kommen immer mehr Spiele unzensiert in unser Land, von denen man es am wenigsten vermutet hätte.

Ein gewisser Wandel bei der Altersfreigabe-Prüfung ist schon zu beobachten. Dass die meisten der genannten Spiele aus dem vorherigen Jahrzehnt stammen, sollte das nur noch deutlicher machen.


----------



## Comp4ny (28. März 2013)

Klar hast du Recht, aber viele Top-Titel kommen hierzulande kommen Zensiert. Mir geht es darum dass ich mir als Erwachsener Spieler nicht vorschreiben lassen muss und will, was ich wie zu Spielen habe.

Und anhand meinem 1. Post unten sieht man auch wieder dass Mangelnde Verständnis von Sarkasmus und Ironie. Stattdessen gibt es nen Minus, und hey, immer mehr bitte!

Es gibt sogar Titel die Offiziell zwar nicht Geschnitten, aber im direkten Vergleich heimlich geschnitten wurden. Selbst wenn Nazi-Symbole aus einem Spiel entfernt wurden, ist dies schon eine reine Zensierung der Wahrheit. Beispiel Wolfenstein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2013)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Klar hast du Recht, aber viele Top-Titel kommen hierzulande kommen Zensiert. Mir geht es darum dass ich mir als Erwachsener Spieler nicht vorschreiben lassen muss und will, was ich wie zu Spielen habe.
> 
> Und anhand meinem 1. Post unten sieht man auch wieder dass Mangelnde Verständnis von Sarkasmus und Ironie. Stattdessen gibt es nen Minus, und hey, immer mehr bitte!
> 
> Es gibt sogar Titel die Offiziell zwar nicht Geschnitten, aber im direkten Vergleich heimlich geschnitten wurden. Selbst wenn Nazi-Symbole aus einem Spiel entfernt wurden, ist dies schon eine reine Zensierung der Wahrheit. Beispiel Wolfenstein.


 Ich kann dich schon verstehen wenn du dich als Erwachsener nicht bevormunden lassen möchtest, möchte ich genauso wenig, wenn es um den Konsum von Spielen geht.

Bezüglich der Nazi-Symbole: Diese sind nunmal gesetzlich verboten bzw. verfassungswidrig, und das nicht ohne Grund. Allerdings finde ich es immer wieder lustig, dass nur Spielemedien, Comics und Ähnliches davon betroffen sind, während das Medium Film ungescholten bleibt.
Konsequent ist was anderes.


----------



## Kerusame (28. März 2013)

bei solchen dingen bin ich doch richtig froh österreicher zu sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2013)

Kerusame schrieb:


> bei solchen dingen bin ich doch richtig froh österreicher zu sein.


 Und dabei haben wir den Salat wegen eines Landsmann von euch zu verdanken...


----------



## Enisra (28. März 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Nazi-Symbole: Diese sind nunmal gesetzlich verboten bzw. verfassungswidrig, und das nicht ohne Grund. Allerdings finde ich es immer wieder lustig, dass nur Spielemedien, Comics und Ähnliches davon betroffen sind, während das Medium Film ungescholten bleibt.
> Konsequent ist was anderes.


 
nja, ich glaube so mancher Gutmensch würde auch die zensieren wollen wenn man Filme so leicht ändern könnte wie Spiele und Comics, was warscheinlich auch der Grund ist warum das in Filmen möglich ist, also nicht weil Filme mehr bzw. Spiele weniger wert sind

Aber nja, wenn man so an Früher denkt bzw. an Bitte Bitte von den Ärzten

Außerdem, in Zeiten des Internets können einen die Gutmenschen einen eh mal an den Klöten fassen, man kann sich das Zeugs ja in England bestellen, ist es eh viel billiger


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. März 2013)

Bei Fallout 3 habe ich die fehlenden Gore-Effekte eigentlich nicht vermisst. Tatsächlich habe ich erst von der Zensur erfahren, als ich das Spiel schon zur Hälfte durch hatte.  Aber dem Spielspaß hat es dennoch nicht geschadet. 

Lächerlich wird es erst, wenn selbst ganze Inhalte verändert werden, wie in Wolfenstein oder SoF2 (Roboter...wtf?!). 
Hakenkreuze sollen und müssen nicht sein. Sie sind verboten und das zurecht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> nja, ich glaube so mancher Gutmensch würde auch die zensieren wollen wenn man Filme so leicht ändern könnte wie Spiele und Comics, was warscheinlich auch der Grund ist warum das in Filmen möglich ist, also nicht weil Filme mehr bzw. Spiele weniger wert sind


 Naja, in unserem Digital-Zeitalter wäre das wohl heute das kleinste Problem. Dann hätten die aber verdammt viele Filme zu zensieren...
ABER WEHE, ES FASST EINER MEINE INDY-FILME AN !!!   


Enisra schrieb:


> Aber nja, wenn man so an Früher denkt bzw. an Bitte Bitte von den Ärzten
> 
> Außerdem, in Zeiten des Internets können einen die Gutmenschen einen eh mal an den Klöten fassen, man kann sich das Zeugs ja in England bestellen, ist es eh viel billiger


 Das sowieso... Und Nachdrucke von "Mein Kampf" sollen ja auch in dem einen oder anderem Ländle zu bekommen sein, nur um die  NS-Thematik nur nochmal anzuschneiden. Was man will, das bekommt man auch, egal auf welchem Wege...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2013)

In eigener Sache:
Ist die Neuausgabe (!) von Fallout 3 nicht unzensiert ? Meine irgendwas in der Richtung aufgeschnappt zu haben...


----------



## Sansana (28. März 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und dabei haben wir den Salat wegen eines Landsmann von euch zu verdanken...


 

Den haben sie uns mit voller Absicht untergejubelt damit wir 60 Jahre später die Spiele aus Österreich bestellen müssen. Das war alles geplant!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2013)

Sansana schrieb:


> Den haben sie uns mit voller Absicht untergejubelt damit wir 60 Jahre später die Spiele aus Österreich bestellen müssen. Das war alles geplant!


 Aaaaaaahhhh... So langsam durchschaue ich das System dahinter...


----------



## terrorluigi (28. März 2013)

bei cyborgs oder robotern muste ich an bestimmte command & conquer teile denken


im c&c 1 teberiumkonflikt waren auch alle infanterie einheiten cyborgs

in arlarmstufe rot war dasselbe und es fehlten sogar ganze sequenzen beim teberiumkonflikt weiß ich es nicht ob da sequenzen fehlten

bei c&c generäle stunde null waren sogar die generäle cyborgs


ansonsten fällt an zensur noch bioshock 1 ein da wurde auch mit der zensurschere herumgeschnibbelt

da ginbts ne stelle wo dr steinman sagt das die person stillhalten soll aber die hat sich bewegt wie ein betonklotz

erst nach dem uncut patch den ich mir runtergeladen hatte
hab ich erst verstanden warum er das sagte 
bei der cut version dachte ich der hat halloziehnation

und auserdem waren in der cut version der radgol efekte weg und die texturen wurden auch ein teil des blutes entfernt die verbrannten leichen sahen wie betonklötze aus


----------



## Birdy84 (28. März 2013)

Kann es sein, dass in der deutschen Version RtCW das dritte Reich zwar ersetzt wurde, die Gewaltdarstellung jedoch gleich blieb?

Edit: Ja, das war so: http://www.schnittberichte.com/schnittbericht.php?ID=4120


----------



## shippy74 (28. März 2013)

Würde man diese ganzen Fragwürdigen Dinge einfach von Anfang an weglassen gäbe es auch nicht so viele verschiedene Versionen,aber anscheinend bewegen wir uns Gesellschaftlich wieder in Richtung Steinzeit, wenn heute nicht Literweise Blut fließt in einem Spiel oder überall zerfetzte Teile rumliegen kann man die neue Generation von Spieler wohl nicht mehr beeindrucken. 
Nazi Symbole müssen echt nicht sein in einem Spiel und wenn man dieses übertriebene Splatten in Spielen weglassen würde ,dann würde es auch keinen Interessieren. Früher ging es ohne und wenn das Spiel rund läuft und Spaß macht braucht man das auch heute nicht. Aber anscheinend ist das einzige was Entwickler heute noch können, das Darstellen von übertriebenen Sterbe Animationen und Bluteffekten.


----------



## Kwengie (28. März 2013)

och Leute,
ist ein Spiel nur geil, wenn ich meinem Gegenüber Gliedmaßen abtrennen kann oder wie im 17 minütigen Video zu Battlefield 4, daß "ich" einen Kameraden zum Krüppel mache, da ich ihm sein Bein unterhalb des Knies abschneide, ohne mich zu vergewissern, ob das Bein eventuell doch nicht zu retten ist?

Manche Beschneidungen halte ich für sinnvoll, aber bitte kein grünes Blut.
Gewisses Gewaltpotential kann ein Spiel ruhig haben, aber bitte keine Verstümmelungen. Siehe das neue Tomb Raider, wie Lara immer zu Tode kommt. Daran habe ich nichts auszusetzen, aber es wirkt schockierend, wie Lara immer aufgespießt wird.

PS:
also geht die Atmosphäre flöten, wenn ich in Fallout 3 meinem Kontrahenten nicht den Arm abhacken kann.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2013)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass in der deutschen Version RtCW das dritte Reich zwar ersetzt wurde, die Gewaltdarstellung jedoch gleich blieb?
> 
> Edit: Ja, das war so: Return to Castle Wolfenstein - Schnittberichte.com (Detaillierte Fassungs- und Zensurinformationen zu DVD, Blu-ray, Games ...)


 Die haben dort auf einem Bild den Hitler-Schnauzer entfernt ???

ROFL


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. März 2013)

_*Half-Life* - Die Reihe erschien hierzulande seit dem ersten Teil  geschnitten. Der erste Teil mit Robotern statt Menschen, sich  ausruhenden statt sterbenden Menschen

_Jup. Die haben sich hingesetzt und mit dem Kopf geschüttelt. Soll wohl die Verzweiflung der Spieler symbolisieren anhand dieses einmaligen Zensurschwachsinns


----------



## Peter23 (28. März 2013)

C&C Generals war sehr schlimm in der deutschen Version.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> _*Half-Life* - Die Reihe erschien hierzulande seit dem ersten Teil  geschnitten. Der erste Teil mit Robotern statt Menschen, sich  ausruhenden statt sterbenden Menschen
> 
> _Jup. Die haben sich hingesetzt und mit dem Kopf geschüttelt. Soll wohl die Verzweiflung der Spieler symbolisieren anhand dieses einmaligen Zensurschwachsinns


 Hey, das waren die 90er. Damals konnten die USK-Prüfer noch keine blutenden Polygon-Körper sehen...


----------



## LordCrash (28. März 2013)

Was soll sich da zum Positiven wandeln? Fakt ist, dass der Staat (bzw. bestimmte Institutionen) meint, er müsse seine volljährigen Bürger bevormunden und entmündigen, obwohl überhaupt kein staatsdienlicher Hintergrund dafür besteht. Dass es überhaupt so etwas wie eine Indizierung oder gar Beschlagnahmung gibt, ist an sich schon ein Unding.


----------



## Enisra (28. März 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Was soll sich da zum Positiven wandeln? Fakt ist, dass der Staat (bzw. bestimmte Institutionen) meint, er müsse seine volljährigen Bürger bevormunden und entmündigen, obwohl überhaupt kein staatsdienlicher Hintergrund dafür besteht. Dass es überhaupt so etwas wie eine Indizierung oder gar Beschlagnahmung gibt, ist an sich schon ein Unding.


 
Die Wandlung besteht halt von "Scheiße" über "weniger Scheiße" zu "zwar noch Scheiße aber schon ganz ok" 

Und immerhin besteht endlich der Prozess das die Gutmenschen einfluss auf die Spiele und Filmbewertung haben wenn man mal schaut was so vor 10 Jahren noch abging wo Ab18 noch kein Gutmenschenschutz war für das Spiel
Ich denke je mehr "Fans" auch in den Bereich aufsteigen, desto besser wird das, man siehts ja an Filmen wo der Prozess früher angefangen hat


----------



## GenX66 (28. März 2013)

Schnitte finde ich jetzt nicht sonderlich schlimm. Viel schlimmer ist doch die Tatsache, dass viele sehr gute Spiele nicht mal in Deutschland veröffentlicht werden dürfen! Z.B. zwei Teile einer spannenden Survival-Horror-Reihe mit einem Serienkiller und einem Alkoholiker als Ex-Cop aus den USA.
Das ist in meinen Augen Zensur.
Computec täte es sich auch leichter, wenn man in ihren Foren wenigstens darüber schreiben dürfte.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. März 2013)

von New Vegas gibt es eine unzensierte Fassung, die Ultimate Edition (quasi ne GotY Edition mit allen DLCs und eben ungeschnitten)



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> In eigener Sache:
> Ist die Neuausgabe (!) von Fallout 3 nicht unzensiert ? Meine irgendwas in der Richtung aufgeschnappt zu haben...


 nein, du meinst sicher New Vegas (siehe oben)


----------



## DicknHals (28. März 2013)

ich finde ja ein besonders krasses beispiel wie ein zensurschnitt ein spiel kaputtmachen kann ist Bulletstorm. das game hat cut einfach nix mehr was es spielenswert macht .... als ich das gesehen habe dachte ich mir so  und mir war direkt ... ums mal zu verbildlichen


----------



## LordCrash (28. März 2013)

GenX3601966 schrieb:


> Schnitte finde ich jetzt nicht sonderlich schlimm. Viel schlimmer ist doch die Tatsache, dass viele sehr gute Spiele nicht mal in Deutschland veröffentlicht werden dürfen! Z.B. zwei Teile einer spannenden Survival-Horror-Reihe mit einem Serienkiller und einem Alkoholiker als Ex-Cop aus den USA.
> Das ist in meinen Augen Zensur.
> Computec täte es sich auch leichter, wenn man in ihren Foren wenigstens darüber schreiben dürfte.


 Schnitte und indizierte Spiele hängen aber eng miteinander zusammen, da nur Spiele geschnitten werden, von denen die Entwickler ausgehen, dass sie in Deutschland indiziert werden. Wenn sich die Entwickler weigern, ihr Spiel zu verstümmeln, dann wird das Spiel eben indiziert oder erscheint in Deutschland gar nicht erst.....

Ist mir aber inzwischen auch recht egal, da ich Spiele schon aus Prinzip immer ungeschnitten spiele. Dann kaufe ich mir eben Versionen aus dem Ausland.


----------



## FrostByte (28. März 2013)

Schick! Hier fehlt allerdings das wohl am meisten beschnittene Spiel: Command & Conquer Generals oder in der zensierten Version: Command & Conquer Generäle!
Ebenfalls das Addon dazu ist erwähnenswert


----------



## Comp4ny (28. März 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich kann dich schon verstehen wenn du dich als Erwachsener nicht bevormunden lassen möchtest, möchte ich genauso wenig, wenn es um den Konsum von Spielen geht.
> 
> Bezüglich der Nazi-Symbole: Diese sind nunmal gesetzlich verboten bzw. verfassungswidrig, und das nicht ohne Grund. Allerdings finde ich es immer wieder lustig, dass nur Spielemedien, Comics und Ähnliches davon betroffen sind, während das Medium Film ungescholten bleibt.
> Konsequent ist was anderes.


 
Absolut richtig. Aber nicht nur Filme bleiben ungeschnitten, sondern auch Geschichtsbücher die man in der Schule "erlernen" muss. Zu meiner Zeit hatten wir in Geschichte fast 2 Monate den 2. Weltkrieg, samt Bücher, Filmen etc. wo diese Symbole gezeigt und erklärt wurden. Ob es heute noch so ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2013)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Absolut richtig. Aber nicht nur Filme bleiben ungeschnitten, sondern auch Geschichtsbücher die man in der Schule "erlernen" muss. Zu meiner Zeit hatten wir in Geschichte fast 2 Monate den 2. Weltkrieg, samt Bücher, Filmen etc. wo diese Symbole gezeigt und erklärt wurden. Ob es heute noch so ist, weiß ich nicht.


 Bücher und filmische Medien sind nach vor nicht zensiert. 
Wenn beispielsweise jeden zweiten Tag eine Doku über Hitler, das Dritte Reich und Co. auf zdf_info läuft, kannst du dich vor Hakenkreuzen gar nicht retten.


----------



## DerJadeaffe (28. März 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bücher und filmische Medien sind nach vor nicht zensiert.
> Wenn beispielsweise jeden zweiten Tag eine Doku über Hitler, das Dritte Reich und Co. auf zdf_info läuft, kannst du dich vor Hakenkreuzen gar nicht retten.


 
Richtig, NS-Symbolik ist erstmal verboten, allerdings gibt es Ausnahmen, wenn die Darstellung bsw. der Aufklärung, also wie in verschiedenen Dokus, dient oder aber auch als Aspekt in der Kunst. Ob man darüber allerdings argumentieren könnte, sie in einem Spiel wie Wolfenstein zuzulassen.....


----------



## spitz-bub-88 (28. März 2013)

Zensuren haben in Titeln für Erwachsene überhaupt nichts verloren! Wer erdreistet sich daüber zu bestimmen was für mich "zu hart" sein könnte!? Nichts weiter als eine Verfälschung des Originals. Der Staat versucht die Erwachsenen zu erziehen was letztendlich nur in Importen resultiert. Die SAW Filmreihe steht in der Videothek nichtmal im abgeschotteten 18er Pornobereich aber das Cover von z.B. Saints Row 2 und Left 4 Dead musste entschärft werden weil der Deutsche beim Vorbeigehen und anschauen anscheinend plötzlich amok läuft oder sich einen Sklavenkeller baut... 

Bei Saints Row 2 gibt es eine Szene in der die Spielfigur mit ein paar Kumpels eine Glühbirne raucht. In der deutschen Version wird der Bildschirm schwarz und dort steht "Achtung: Hinter diesem Bildschirm passieren sehr böse Dinge." In SAW sägen sich Leute die Beine ab oder stechen mit Kneipchen ihre Geliebten ab während die Kamera voll drauf hält. Ganz ehrlich Leute: Hier läuft doch was falsch..!


----------



## LordCrash (28. März 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bücher und filmische Medien sind nach vor nicht zensiert.
> Wenn beispielsweise jeden zweiten Tag eine Doku über Hitler, das Dritte Reich und Co. auf zdf_info läuft, kannst du dich vor Hakenkreuzen gar nicht retten.


 Klar gibt es zensierte Filme und Bücher in Deutschland.....

Die "Guinea Pig" Filmreihe ist zum Beispiel zum größten Teil beschlagnamt  oder indiziert (was mich nicht groß traurig macht, denn die Filme sind wirklich unglaublich abstoßend): Guinea Pig – Wikipedia Gleiches gilt auch für Peter Jackson's Horrorparodie Braindead, wovon alle Ausgaben beschlagnamt sind und die Verteilung in Deutschland verboten ist....

Auch bei Büchern ist es nicht anders. Vor allem anti-religiöse oder ultrareligiöse werden in Deutschland praktisch indiziert (selbst Sakrileg oder Der Name der Rose, so seltsam das auch klingen mag). American Psycho von Bret Easton-Ellis wurde z.B. erst 2001 vom Index genommen.

Und das sage mal einer, Deutschland hätte was aus der NS Zeit gehabt.  Verbrannt wird zwar nichts mehr, aber weggeschlossen oder verboten wird  schon noch...... 


Die Begründung der USK und des Staates, warum Spiele anders wie Filme bewertet werden, ist die "aktive" Tat (wenn auch virtuell). Während wir bei Büchern und Filmen nur Leser bzw. Zuschauer sind, begehen wir in Spielen Grausamkeiten praktisch selbst (mit unserem Spielercharakter). Ob man sich dieser Meinung anschließen muss, ist allerdings eine ganz andere Frage.


----------



## QUAD4 (28. März 2013)

da besonders die deutschen drauf stehen das der staat über sie bestimmt muss man sich über die zensurkultur nicht wundern. die deutschen haben am wenigsten was von freiheit verstanden. das land ist bis ins kleinste durchbürokratisiert und die extreme davon ist ein nationatlsozialistisches system bzw. kommunistisches system, was das gleich ist. die meisten wissen nicht und verstehen nicht das es keinen unterschied zwischen rechts und links auf politischer ebene gibt.

es gibt genügend die dafür sind das das hakenkreuz (swastika) verboten gehört aus allen medien usw. keiner von denen weiss aber das das symbol  ein glückssybol ist und seit über 6000jahren im europäischem sowie asiatischen raum angesiedelt ist. ja nach ort, kulturen, glauben usw. hat dieses symbol andere bedeutungen. als ob ein symbol drann schuld ist das hilter und seine komplizen, genauso seine finanziers millionen menschen umgebracht sowie davon profitiert hat.einfach nur LÄCHERLICH.
was wäre gewesen wenn das symbol der NSDAP ein viereck gewesen wäre??? dann dürfte man nach gesetz dieses zeichen nicht in der geometrie/mathematik verwenden und viereckige räume oder bauten bauen weil es "das böse" symbolisiert 
das ist aber nur ein beispiel von denen es besonders in deutschland viele gibt.

menschen bzw. ein system kann jedem symbol/zeichen was auch immer irgendeine dumme bedeutung geben die sich jeglicher logik entzieht.

ich sehe das so: "an denen erkennt man die lügner und betrüger die verbote und tabuisierunge predigen"


----------



## Sha6rath (28. März 2013)

Armes Deutschland XD


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. März 2013)

Ich kaufe deswegen schon seit einiger Zeit ab 18 Spiele nur noch aus Österreich. Die sind dann ungeschnitten und trotzdem auf Deutsch.
Das Theater hier mache ich nicht mit.


----------



## LordCrash (28. März 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich kaufe deswegen schon seit einiger Zeit ab 18 Spiele nur noch aus Österreich. Die sind dann ungeschnitten und trotzdem auf Deutsch.
> Das Theater hier mache ich nicht mit.


 Ich brauche keine deutsche Sprache mehr in Spielen, daher kaufe ich derartige Spiele einfach außerhalb Deutschlands, nicht zwangsläufig in Österreich.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (28. März 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich brauche keine deutsche Sprache mehr in Spielen, daher kaufe ich derartige Spiele einfach außerhalb Deutschlands, nicht zwangsläufig in Österreich.


 
Zumal viele Shops in Österreich unverschämt teuer sind. Aber die wissen natürlich, dass die ganzen Deutschen da ihre ungeschnittenen Spiele kaufen. Deswegen wird auch jedes Spiel mit einem fetten "UNCUT"-Sticker beworben, selbst wenn es sich nur um ein Jump'n Run wie Rayman handelt.


----------



## Enisra (28. März 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Zumal viele Shops in Österreich unverschämt teuer sind. Aber die wissen natürlich, dass die ganzen Deutschen da ihre ungeschnittenen Spiele kaufen. Deswegen wird auch jedes Spiel mit einem fetten "UNCUT"-Sticker beworben, selbst wenn es sich nur um ein Jump'n Run wie Rayman handelt.


 
ja, ich hab mir gestern mal angeschaut was Bioshock kostet, also mit 28 Pfund für die Normale bzw. schmale 40 für die Premium ist man eigentlich ganz gut bedient, vorallem wo die Premium hier 90€ kostet, was halt mal gleich das doppelt ist 
Jetzt müsste nur noch die dumme Bank mitspielen und mal die KK freischalten -.-

ähm, btw. Kontrollfrage, aber: Bioshock Infinite kann man schon beim deutschen Steam freischalten wenn´s aus England kommt, oder?


----------



## Mothman (28. März 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Zumal viele Shops in Österreich unverschämt teuer sind. Aber die wissen natürlich, dass die ganzen Deutschen da ihre ungeschnittenen Spiele kaufen. Deswegen wird auch jedes Spiel mit einem fetten "UNCUT"-Sticker beworben, selbst wenn es sich nur um ein Jump'n Run wie Rayman handelt.


So sieht es aus. Für die Österreicher ist das natürlich nen Wahnsinns-Geschäft, welches den deutschen Shops natürlich wieder mal durch die Lappen geht.


----------



## darkfuneral (28. März 2013)

Zum Glück gibt es bei uns (Schweiz) keine Zensur wie bei euch. Ich würde das schrecklich finden von der Regierung so bevormundet zu werden.Ich meine bei Jugendlichen finde ich das in Ordnung aber nicht bei Spiele für Erwachsene. Aber Computerspiele werden heute als Freizeitbeschäftigung halt hauptsächlich Jugendlichen und Kinder zugeschrieben. Das die Gewalttätigen Spiele für Erwachsene gedacht ist stösst so ziemlich auf taube Ohren. Ich finde Zensur immer etwas schlimmes ob bei Bücher, Filme oder Computerspiele. Ich spiele auch keine Zensierte Spiele, dafür gebe ich schlicht kein Geld aus.


----------



## LordCrash (28. März 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, ich hab mir gestern mal angeschaut was Bioshock kostet, also mit 28 Pfund für die Normale bzw. schmale 40 für die Premium ist man eigentlich ganz gut bedient, vorallem wo die Premium hier 90€ kostet, was halt mal gleich das doppelt ist
> Jetzt müsste nur noch die dumme Bank mitspielen und mal die KK freischalten -.-
> 
> ähm, btw. Kontrollfrage, aber: Bioshock Infinite kann man schon beim deutschen Steam freischalten wenn´s aus England kommt, oder?


 Ja, normalerweise schon. Europa ist eine Region in Steam und wenn du einen Row-Key bekommst, kannst das Spiel weltweit freischalten.


----------



## Enisra (28. März 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ja, normalerweise schon. Europa ist eine Region in Steam und wenn du einen Row-Key bekommst, kannst das Spiel weltweit freischalten.


 
Nja, das es normal geht ist mir klar, ich hab auch für den Sonderfall gefragt 
Aber einen Key wollte ich nicht kaufen sondern beim Premiumangebot zu schlagen, ich mein, 47€ dafür wo es hier 90€ kostet? DEAL


----------



## Flo66R6 (28. März 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Nazi-Symbole: Diese sind nunmal gesetzlich verboten bzw. verfassungswidrig, und das nicht ohne Grund. Allerdings finde ich es immer wieder lustig, dass nur Spielemedien, Comics und Ähnliches davon betroffen sind, während das Medium Film ungescholten bleibt.
> Konsequent ist was anderes.



Du sagst es und eben genau aus diesem Grund finde ich es ein Unding das diese Dinge in entsprechenden Spielen herausgeschnitten werden! Ich meine, was soll denn der Unsinn? Werde ich zum Nazi wenn ich als Teil der Alleierten gegen Nazi Deutschland Krieg führe und da tatsächlich Hakenkreuz- Symbole über dem Reichstatg wehen? Was für ein Schachsinn!

Schaltet man dagegen am Sonntagmorgen N24 oder Phoenix ein, wehen dort Hitlerflaggen zu hunderten.

DAS ist meiner Meinung nach einer der schwachsinnigsten Schnitte überhaupt in Spielen.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Enisra (28. März 2013)

hmmm, das Wort "Sonntagmorgen" bringt mich aber auch auf ein anderes Thema, wo wir es noch eigentlich _jetzt _richtig gut haben in anbetracht was wir sonst so morgens sehen: Nackte Menschen!

Und wenn ich die Wahl habe zwischen Blut und Brüsten nehm ich doch lieber letzteres als das Ami-Variante zu haben


----------



## Blackxdragon87 (28. März 2013)

Prototype 2 kam auch, aber geschnitten. was schon an der stimmung kratzte


----------



## LordCrash (29. März 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Nja, das es normal geht ist mir klar, ich hab auch für den Sonderfall gefragt
> Aber einen Key wollte ich nicht kaufen sondern beim Premiumangebot zu schlagen, ich mein, 47€ dafür wo es hier 90€ kostet? DEAL


 Häh, du hast doch explizit gefragt, ob du ein in England gekauftes BS:I im deutschen Steam freischalten kannst?? Die Antwort lautet: ja.


----------



## soranPanoko (29. März 2013)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste man mal zur BPjM gehen, und eine Bombe hochgehen lassen. Eine gewaltige heftige Bombe. Eine so große Bombe, dass selbst die kapieren was Erwachsene Spieler von der BPjM. Adresse: Rochusstraße 10 - D 53123 Bonn
> 
> Ich kenne einen guten Metzger der immer viel Schweineblut auf Lager hat, und damit befüllen wir dann die Bombe, und lassen sie Platzen für all dass zensierte Blut in den letzten 10 Jahren. Was habt Ihr den gedacht für eine Bombe?


 

Dir ist schon klar, dass die garnichts zensieren? Die machen auch nur ihren job... Das schneiden machen die Spielefirmen selbst um eben eine freigabe zu bekommen ...


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (29. März 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, in unserem Digital-Zeitalter wäre das wohl heute das kleinste Problem. Dann hätten die aber verdammt viele Filme zu zensieren...
> ABER WEHE, ES FASST EINER MEINE INDY-FILME AN !!!
> 
> Das sowieso... Und Nachdrucke von "Mein Kampf" sollen ja auch in dem einen oder anderem Ländle zu bekommen sein, nur um die  NS-Thematik nur nochmal anzuschneiden. Was man will, das bekommt man auch, egal auf welchem Wege...




Punkt 1 Filme: In Filmen (Kunst) ist es grundsätzlich erlaubt die NS- Symbolik zu verwenden. In Spielen verhält sich das in Deutschland zumindest noch anders, da sie nicht als Kunstform anerkannt werden. Auch wenn ich da meinte mal was anderes gehört zu haben.

Punkt 2 "Mein Kampf": Ich weiß nicht woher dieser Irrglaube kommt, dass das Buch verboten ist. Es gibt eine kommentierte Ausgabe, die völlig legal zu erwerben ist, sofern man eine findet. Genauso auch die Originalausgabe, wenn du ein Antiquariat findest, das das Ding führt. Das Einzige Problem stellt sich dar, weil die Rechte beim Freistaat Bayern liegen und diese bisher nun keine weiteren Nachdrucke verfügt haben. Die Urheberrechte laufen allerdings in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft aus. Ich frage mich ernsthaft, warum die nicht irgendwelchen rechten Finken vorbeugen, die es dann zu Propagandazwecken und mit vollen finanziellem Hintergrund verbreiten, und einfach selber eine neue kommentierte Auflage veröffentlichen. Das Alte Testament darf schließlich trotz zahlreicher, heute als barbarisch angesehener Bräuche auch weiter aufgelegt werden. Gut da liegen halt auch ein paar Jährchen mehr dazwischen, aber trotzdem. 
Das ist wie die Mär von der "verbotenen" 1. Strophe der Nationalhymne. War sie nie, sie wurde nur aus Pietätsgründen nicht weiter verwendet.


----------



## Enisra (29. März 2013)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Punkt 1 Filme: In Filmen (Kunst) ist es grundsätzlich erlaubt die NS- Symbolik zu verwenden. In Spielen verhält sich das in Deutschland zumindest noch anders, da sie nicht als Kunstform anerkannt werden. Auch wenn ich da meinte mal was anderes gehört zu haben.


 
ich glaube ja eher das ist nur eine Ausrede bzw. das schönreden eben den Gutmenschen, die die in Spielen, Comics oder Punk-Patches verbieten wollen da die es halt schlecht ändern können, anders als bei einem Spiel wo ja nur die Textur austauschen müsstest

Und gestern hab ich den geistigen Nachfolger vom Mein Kampf im Supermarkt gefunden, war ein Buch vom Sarazin
Ich habs gleich versteckt damit das nicht wer ausversehen kauft


----------



## Sam28 (29. März 2013)

Manche Schnitte kann man ertragen, bei Half-Life 1 waren die Roboter noch ertragbar, aber das die Wissenschaftler sich auf den Boden setzen ist schon seltsam, besonders wenn eine automatische Waffe die ganze Zeit auf sie schiesst.
Bei Command and Conquer war es mir ziemlich egal, die Sounds in der ungeschnittenen Version waren lustig wenn so ein Soldat/Roboter vom Panzer überfahren wurde.
Bulletstorm hatte ich mal die ungeschnittene Version probegespielt, mir dann später günstig die deutsche geholt und nicht an die Schnitte gedacht, schwerer Fehler.
L4D1 in deutsch gekauft, Zombies die sich noch im umfallen auflösen, also bitte, das ist doch schlimm. Dagegen der zweite Teil uncut, viel besser, darf in Deutschland nicht verkauft werden.
Borderlands, da habe ich über die Schnitte gelesen und es erst gar nicht gekauft.
Es ist aber auch so, das mich bei manchen Spielen die Schnitte nicht stören weil ich sie nicht kenne, war bei Half-Life 2 so.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (29. März 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich glaube ja eher das ist nur eine Ausrede bzw. das schönreden eben den Gutmenschen, die die in Spielen, Comics oder Punk-Patches verbieten wollen da die es halt schlecht ändern können, anders als bei einem Spiel wo ja nur die Textur austauschen müsstest
> 
> Und gestern hab ich den geistigen Nachfolger vom Mein Kampf im Supermarkt gefunden, war ein Buch vom Sarazin
> Ich habs gleich versteckt damit das nicht wer ausversehen kauft


 
Ich gklaube nicht, dass es sich bei denen um Gutmenschen handelt.  Hab diesen Mist mit den Armbändern und Stickern auch mitbekommen. Der Laden der die verkauft hatte, war ganz in der Nähe von mir. Da gabs eine HAUSDURCHSUCHUNG, weil er Armbänder und Aufnäher mit durchgestrichenem Hakenkreuz verkauft hat. Also manchmal spinnen sie einfach. Das reine Verdrängen wird die Vergangeheit nicht korrigieren. Das Übersensible behandeln aber noch weniger.

Du hättest das Buch unter Haushaltsware beim Toilettenpapier einordnen sollen


----------



## Wamboland (30. März 2013)

Klar hat es sich gebessert, aber es ändert nix an der Tatsache das man damit VERARSCHT wird. 

*Hier werden ab 18 Spiele (FÜR ERWACHSENE) aus Gründen des JUGENDSCHUTZES geschnitten. *

Das ist es was mich stört. Klar gehören diese Spiele nicht in Kinderhände und darum sind sie ab 18. Man darf Auto fahren (und dabei einen Unfall haben und literweise Blut sehen), man darf in den Puff und sich gewisse Körperteile wund ... arbeiten .... und man darf sich hardcore Pornostreifen kaufen/leihen die ab 18 sind und völlig ungeschnitten. Man darf sich auch üble Metzelfilme ansehen die auch ungeschnitten sind. 

Aber damit JUNGE (unter 18 jährige) Menschen nicht an der rohen Gewalt zu grunde gehen, werden Spiele für Erwachsene (ab 1 geschnitten.


----------



## soranPanoko (30. März 2013)

> *Hier werden ab 18 Spiele (FÜR ERWACHSENE) aus Gründen des JUGENDSCHUTZES geschnitten. *



Genau das machen aber die Spielefirmen noch bevor die USK die zu gesicht bekommen ... Entsprechend kann man das dennen kaum vorwerfen. Eher den Publischern, die die bessee Freigabe haben wollen um ein größeres Publikum zu bekommen. (Würd mich mal interessieren wieso sich das eigentlich lohnt, immerhin machen das ja viele und deutschland ist ja auch kein wirkliches riesenland... Und bei enigen spielen kommt ja selbst durch den schnitt nichts niedrigeres bei raus)

Filme kann man eben schlecht zensieren ausser n dem man Szenen weglässt, was aber oft sinnentstellent wirken würde...


----------



## LordCrash (30. März 2013)

soranPanoko schrieb:


> Genau das machen aber die Spielefirmen noch bevor die USK die zu gesicht bekommen ... Entsprechend kann man das dennen kaum vorwerfen. Eher den Publischern, die die bessee Freigabe haben wollen um ein größeres Publikum zu bekommen. (Würd mich mal interessieren wieso sich das eigentlich lohnt, immerhin machen das ja viele und deutschland ist ja auch kein wirkliches riesenland... Und bei enigen spielen kommt ja selbst durch den schnitt nichts niedrigeres bei raus)
> 
> Filme kann man eben schlecht zensieren ausser n dem man Szenen weglässt, was aber oft sinnentstellent wirken würde...


 Deutschland ist nach den USA der zweitgrößte (westliche) Spielemarkt. Ist ja auch nicht wirklich verwunderlich, da wir zum einen für unsere Größe recht viele Einwohner haben und zum anderen sich die meisten Einwohner einen PC und/oder eine Playstation leisten können (selbst mit Hartz 4 scheinbar...)

Und natürlich schneiden die Entwickler, aber nur, wenn es abzusehen ist, dass das Spiel in Deutschland indiziert werden wird. Das würde für die Publisher/Entwickler bedeuten, dass sie das Spiel nicht mehr bewerben und nicht mehr offen verkaufen dürften, was einem absoluten Marketing-/Salesgau gleichkommen würde. Das kann man entweder durch USK-Marathons oder diverse Schnitte verhindern oder man lässt das Spiel wie es ist und bringt es erst gar nicht in Deutschland auf den Markt (z.B. Dead Island).
Indirekt ist also sehr wohl der Staat für Schnitte in Spielen verantwortlich. Ohne dessen Indizierungspolitik würde es keine Schnitte geben. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Drag (30. März 2013)

soranPanoko schrieb:


> Genau das machen aber die Spielefirmen noch bevor die USK die zu gesicht bekommen ... Entsprechend kann man das dennen kaum vorwerfen. Eher den Publischern, die die bessee Freigabe haben wollen um ein größeres Publikum zu bekommen. (Würd mich mal interessieren wieso sich das eigentlich lohnt, immerhin machen das ja viele und deutschland ist ja auch kein wirkliches riesenland... Und bei enigen spielen kommt ja selbst durch den schnitt nichts niedrigeres bei raus)
> 
> Filme kann man eben schlecht zensieren ausser n dem man Szenen weglässt, was aber oft sinnentstellent wirken würde...


 
Klar werden die Schnitte vom Publisher/Entwickler vorgenommen, aber das nur, weil die USK das Spiel freigeben soll. Und dass die Spiele oft schon vor dem ersten Zusenden an die USK geschnitten werden ist meiner Meinung nach ein großer Fehler der Publisher. Schon oft kam ein Spiel ungeschnitten auf den deutschen Markt, obwohl man manchmal sogar eher mit einer indizierung gerechnet hatte.


----------



## lolxd999 (30. März 2013)

Ich weiß gar nicht wo das Problem liegt...

Wer Ü18 ist, bestellt sich das Spiel halt in Östereich/England/Schweiz... hat man ne 100-%Uncut Version und bezahlt (zumindest bei den Engländern) i.d.R. weniger als bei uns.

Ist rechtlich gesehen auch absolut legal.

Und es ist für jemanden unter 18 deutlich schwieriger, an ein Spiel zu kommen, wenn es in DE indiziert ist, während man mit einem USK18 (aber nicht indiziert) keinerlei Probleme hat.

Von daher dient das ganze wirklich dem Jugendschutz.
Ich hab weder mit der BJPM noch mit der USK ein Problem, und ich finde, dass hier auch niemand ''verarscht'' wird...


----------



## shippy74 (30. März 2013)

Ich finde diese Diskussion echt lustig, über Zensur wird sich aufgeregt,berechtigt oder nicht lass ich mal dahingestellt. Hier schreit jeder gleich es ist unser Recht Bla Bla Bla. Aber keiner Regt sich auf wenn seine Rechte von Steam Origin und Co beschnitten werden. 
Die bevormunden die Kunden wie und wann sie wollen da beschwert sich kaum einer aber sobald ne Folter Szene fehlt fühlen sich alle in ihrem Recht "Beschnitten".
Ich finde das lustig, wenn ich mir die Entwicklung ansehe auf dem Spielemarkt ist das beschneiden von Gewalt Szenen echt das letzte über was ich mir Sorgen mache bzw über das ich mich aufrege.


----------



## MichaelG (30. März 2013)

soranPanoko schrieb:


> Genau das machen aber die Spielefirmen noch bevor die USK die zu gesicht bekommen ... Entsprechend kann man das dennen kaum vorwerfen. Eher den Publischern, die die bessee Freigabe haben wollen um ein größeres Publikum zu bekommen. (Würd mich mal interessieren wieso sich das eigentlich lohnt, immerhin machen das ja viele und deutschland ist ja auch kein wirkliches riesenland... Und bei enigen spielen kommt ja selbst durch den schnitt nichts niedrigeres bei raus)
> 
> Filme kann man eben schlecht zensieren ausser n dem man Szenen weglässt, was aber oft sinnentstellent wirken würde...



Blödsinn. 99% der Shooter sind bereits von Haus aus unter USK18 eingestuft. Selbst der neue Tomb Raider, von dem alle Vorgänger USK 16 oder noch tiefer eingestuft waren. Shooter haben daher bis auf wenige Ausnahmen in der Regel die höchste Freigabestufe in Deutschland (von USK 18 bis hin zum Index Liste B). Und was man auch nicht vergessen darf: Bei Shootern ist die Gefahr sehr groß, daß es im Nachgang sehr oft zu härteren Neueinstufungen auf Antrag kommen kann. Sprich die Übernahme aus der normalen Einstufung USK18 ohne Beschränkungen bei Werbung und freier Auslage in die Indexlisten. Stichwort z.B. Modern Warfare 2 in der UK-/US-Fassung. Da muß man nur regelmäßig mal die Pressemeldungen verfolgen, wo es heißt Spiel XY Neueinstufung auf Antrag in Index Liste A.

Ich kenne auch bewußt wirklich (bis auf einen einzigen) keinen Shooter, den ein Publisher gecuttet hätte um z.B. statt einer USK 18 eine USK 16-Einstufung zu erreichen. Ausgenommen fällt mir hier nur das Spiel Soldier of Fortune II ein, wo der Publisher bereits vor den Verhandlungsmarathon mit der USK in vorauseilendem Gehorsam zu weit gegangen war  und z.B. aus realen Personen Roboter aus einer Parallelwelt gestrickt hatte. Wohl einer der abstrusesten Cuts der Computerspielegeschichte. Dieses Beispiel fehlt übrigens in der genannten Spiele-Verhunzungsliste meines Erachtens. Dem Entgegen sind die Cuts in Fallout 3 echt verschmerzbar.

Und trotzdem sind viele USK-18 Shooter Cut (Beispiel Fallout 3, die gesamte FEAR-Reihe u.v.a.), weil ohne Cut das Thema Index bis hin zum Verbot eine Rolle spielt. 

Aus dem Grund gibts auch keine deutsche Version von Spielen wie zum Beispiel Dead Island. Weil diese ohne Cuts keine Zulassung bekämen und der Publisher aus dem Grund nicht einmal den Versuch unternimmt, das Spiel der USK vorzustellen. 

Albern wirds dann letzten Endes bei Cell Shading-Games wie Borderlands, wo es die AT-Fassung uncut gibt, aber für Deutschland dieser Comic-Shooter extrem gecuttet wurde.

Und mit einem Spiel, für das der Entwickler viel Geld in dessen Programmierung und Fertigstellung gesteckt hat und das bereits am ersten Verkaufstag auf dem Index steht, macht er kein Geld. Sein eigentliches Ziel dabei. Umsonst steckt er ja keine Millionen in die Entwicklung eines solchen Spiels.

Und genau aus dem Grund besteht auch kein Interesse von seiner Seite ein Spiel so weit exzessiv mit Gewalt zu versehen, daß er dadurch Gefahr läuft, daß das Game auf dem Index landet (im dümmsten Falle halt auf Liste B), weil er das Spiel bei Einstufung in Liste A a) weder öffentlich bewerben darf noch b) es offiziell in Shops herumliegen lassen kann. Bei Liste B wäre die Luft komplett raus, da absolutes Verkaufsverbot in Deutschland incl. Beschlagnahme. Dies sogar unter strafrechtlichen Gesichtspunkten.

Schuld haben hier oft die BPJM bzw. die USK, weniger der Publisher.


----------



## PabloCHILE (30. März 2013)

lolxd999 schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht wo das Problem liegt...
> 
> Wer Ü18 ist, bestellt sich das Spiel halt in Östereich/England/Schweiz... hat man ne 100-%Uncut Version und bezahlt (zumindest bei den Engländern) i.d.R. weniger als bei uns.
> 
> ...


 

das ist genau mein reden!  wer ungeschnitten haben möchte kauft eine PEGI Version


----------



## MisterSmith (30. März 2013)

Bei den Spielen wo mich Schnitte wirklich gestört haben, war bei Fallout 1+2. Ich bin jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Fan von Splatter, aber die Animationen waren schon sehr gut.

Und es trägt halt doch zur Immersion bei, denn wenn man mit einer halbautomatischen Waffe auf ein Monster schießt, dann bleibt dieses nun mal einfach nicht unversehrt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. April 2013)

Quake 4 wurde in den News ja schon erwähnt. Was ich noch hinzufügen möchte: Wer da die dt. Version hatte, konnte auch nur mit anderen der dt. Version online spielen, aber nicht mit Leuten der US oder englischen Version.


----------



## WindelWinni (2. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
seit Jahren verfolge ich immer wieder solche Debatten um Zensur von Computerspielen usw. Nun muss ich mich doch auch mal zu Wort melden, da mir immer wieder einige uralte Vertreter dieser Maßnahmen fehlen. Dass 1996 beim ersten _Command & Conquer _die Einheiten durch Cyborgs ersetzt wurden und statt Blut nur Öl verloren haben, explodieren statt zu schreien, lässt mich dabei völlig kalt.

Einer der ersten Titel, bei der mir die deutsche Zensur echt auf den Keks ging war 1998: _Commandos: Hinter feindlichen Linien_
Dass die ganze Symbolik rausfliegt und verändert wird, ist und war mir reichlich egal, sicherlich wird immer gesagt: 
im Film darf sie doch, warum nicht auch im Spiel, ... nur Zuschauer vs. selber spielen ect., ... , von den geschnittenen Videosequenzen wusste man im Vor-www-Zeitalter eh nix, aber ... alles Wurschtinger.
Die fehlenden Blutspritzer und Blutlachen unter Leichen stören jetzt auch nicht wirklich, erklären sie doch eher die Möglichkeit des unauffälligen Versteckens eben dieser Gegner. Und damit sind wir genau beim grössten Kritikpunkt:

In einem Spiel, wo das unauffällige Eindringen in die gegnerische Basis und damit das leider unvermeidbare Töten von Gegner auf der Route die Grundstruktur bilden, wo auch das Verstecken der Leichen wichtig ist, um weiter unentdeckt vorgehen zu können, weil feindliche Patrolien darauf reagieren (ja, das konnte die KI damals schon), da ist es mehr als ärgerlich, wenn Getötete sofort in Grabsteine verwandelt werden. Hebt der Green Beret selbige auf, um sie aus dem Sichtfeld anderer Wachen zu entfernen, hat er wieder eine Leiche über der Schulter, beim Ablegen wird sie wohl sofort wieder verscharrt...
Bizarr wird es dann, wenn der Grabstein denoch vom Gegner entdeckt wird und dieser aufgeregt ruft: "Ein Verletzter, ein Verletzter..:"
Dann fühlt man sich erst richtig schuldig, da man den armen Kerl wohl aus Versehen (oder doch wegen der Zensur) lebendig begraben hat. Böser, böser PC-Spieler...

Weiter ging es 1999 mit _Hidden & Dangerous_:
Wieder das Thema der Symbolik, mir wieder schnurzpiepegal, blauen Funken bei Treffern statt Blut wirkte schon wieder sehr störend.
Wirklich nervig waren hier aber, die sich in Rücksäcke verwandelnden Leichen. Klar, ganz entfernen ging nicht, weil man nur so an die benötigte Munition rankam um weiterzukommen. Aber dass diese Dinger, bei verschanzten Gegnern, beim letzten entscheidenden Treffer auch noch 2 Meter in die Luft geflogen sind war der Hammer. Typisches Szenario, Gegner hinter Felsen, nur Helm zu sehen:
Peng, Peng, Peng, ... huch, da fliegt was, ich hab ihn erwischt, ... raus aus der Deckung und weiter. Stimmungskiller hoch drei!

Nach dem 2000 erschienenen _No One Lives Forever_ mit der coolen Agentin Cate Archer, hab ich 2002 auch den Nachfolger _NOLF2_ ergattert. Und was musste ich erkennen: Auch hier werden getötete Feinde in Rucksäcke gezwängt. Na Klasse...
Die entfernten Blutspritzer und sonstiges war weniger störend und auffällig, ich brauche nicht literweise roten Lebenssaft.

Ich hoffe, hier ein paar nette Ergänzungen beigetragen zu haben,
WindelWinni


----------



## Peter23 (2. April 2013)

WindelWinni schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> seit Jahren verfolge ich immer wieder solche Debatten um Zensur von Computerspielen usw. Nun muss ich mich doch auch mal zu Wort melden, da mir immer wieder einige uralte Vertreter dieser Maßnahmen fehlen. Dass 1996 beim ersten _Command & Conquer _die Einheiten durch Cyborgs ersetzt wurden und statt Blut nur Öl verloren haben, explodieren statt zu schreien, lässt mich dabei völlig kalt.
> 
> WindelWinni


 
Es wurden auch Zwischensequenzen beschnitten.


----------



## Seebaer (8. April 2013)

Die meisten Zeichentrickfilme von "Tom und Jerry" sind brutaler als die "ach so bösen und brutalen PC-Spiele". Nur weil etwas rote Farbe fehlt, werden diese nicht beschnitten. Aber bei PC-Spielen schreit gleich eine kleine Gruppe weltfremder Psychopathen auf, die ein Spiel nicht von der Wirklichkeit unterscheiden können. Und was haben die heutigen Menschen mit Hitler zu tun? Geschichte soll historisch sein? Hier wird sie manipuliert.
Vor 10 000 Jahren hat ein Neandertaler französischer Abstammung, einem meiner Vorfahren deutscher Abstammung, die Keule geklaut. Deswegen ist der halbe Stamm verhungert.....Konsequenzen???
Vor Antworten erst mal überlegen was ich ausdrücken will.


----------



## HellStriker (8. April 2013)

Schon traurig das mittlerweile Spiele Weltweit geschnitten werden allein wegen Deutschland, Paranoialand.

siehe Sniper 2

Echt peinlich.


----------



## MisterSmith (8. April 2013)

Seebaer schrieb:


> Vor 10 000 Jahren hat ein Neandertaler französischer Abstammung, einem meiner Vorfahren deutscher Abstammung, die Keule geklaut. Deswegen ist der halbe Stamm verhungert.....Konsequenzen???
> Vor Antworten erst mal überlegen was ich ausdrücken will.


Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung was du damit ausdrücken willst, dass einzige was ich mich jetzt Frage ist, wie es möglich sein kann, ein Vorfahre Deutscher Abstammung zu sein, wenn die Schrift so lange Zeit noch nicht einmal erfunden wurde, welche auch für die Gründung einer Nation zwecks Namensgebung unverzichtbar ist. 

Vereinfacht ausgedrückt, ich glaube es ist unmöglich zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits ein Vorfahre einer einzelnen Nation zu sein.


----------



## Skaty12 (8. April 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung was du damit ausdrücken willst, dass einzige was ich mich jetzt Frage ist, wie es möglich sein kann, ein Vorfahre Deutscher Abstammung zu sein, wenn die Schrift so lange Zeit noch nicht einmal erfunden wurde, welche auch für die Gründung einer Nation zwecks Namensgebung unverzichtbar ist.
> 
> Vereinfacht ausgedrückt, ich glaube es ist unmöglich zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits ein Vorfahre einer einzelnen Nation zu sein.


 
Mich würde ja eher mal interessieren, woher er das alles weiß.


----------



## lars9401 (8. April 2013)

Euer Bild von "Commandos: Hinter feindlichen Linien" stammt aber aus Commandos 2: Men of Courage.

*klugscheißmodus off*


----------



## Batmancanfly (8. April 2013)

Ich denke wenn man 18 ist sollte man in der Lage sein eigentlich alles zu sehen.
Und grade das mit der Nazisymbolik, was gibt es besseres als Deutsche die Nzis töten.


----------



## Cityboy (8. April 2013)

Zum glück spiele ich tatsächlich Titel die keine Zensierung bedürfen. Würde mir sonst auf die Eier gehen, dieses ganze rumgeschnippsel. Auf der anderen Seite wiederum ... stellt sich die Frage ob Spiele einen hohen Grad an Gewalt benötigen um spaß zu machen? .. was ich aber doof finde das, man dies nicht selbst entscheiden darf, ob man Spiele mit oder ohne eine Zensierung spielen möchte... solang man Volljährig ist.


----------



## The_Final (8. April 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> [...]Auf der anderen Seite wiederum ... stellt sich die Frage ob Spiele einen hohen Grad an Gewalt benötigen um spaß zu machen?


Die Frage macht in der allgemeinen Form keinen Sinn. Ein Braid oder World of Goo kommen natürlich ohne Gewalt aus, aber ein gewaltfreier Ego-Shooter wäre vermutlich, sagen wir mal, unfreiwillig komisch. Es ist doch dasselbe wie bei Filmen: eine RomCom darf/sollte gewaltfrei sein, aber Expendables 2 als FSK6-Version würde ich mir eher nicht ansehen wollen. 


> .. was ich aber doof finde das, man dies nicht selbst entscheiden darf, ob man Spiele mit oder ohne eine Zensierung spielen möchte... solang man Volljährig ist.


 Ich mag mich hier irren, aber wenn ich mir bei einem Spiel denke: "das hätte ich gerne zensiert!" ist es vielleicht generell nicht das richtige Spiel für mich. Wobei es meines Wissens bei einigen Spielen ja die Möglichkeit gibt, den Gewaltgrad anzupassen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. April 2013)

Es geht auch einfach ums Prinzip. Es würde ja auch niemand ein Bild eines Malers kaufen, bei dem Teile überklebt oder weggeschnitten wurden


----------



## Slay78 (9. April 2013)

Ich kann mich bei diesem Thema nur aufregen, Ich werde dieses Jahr 35 Jahre alt, darf aber in diesem wunderbaren Land  nicht alles in ungekürzter Fassung spielen oder sehen, was ich will und muss es mir über unsere lieben Nachbarn (Österreich)  besorgen, wo erwachsene Menschen dieses eben dürfen.
Zur gleichen Zeit dürfen aber in Deutschland alle Kinder sich Vormittags Serien auf z.B. RTL2 ansehen, wie z.B. DragonballZ, wo sich diese Viecher den ganzen Tag die Fresse polieren und das ganze meist ungekürzt, was haben wir in dem Alter im Fernseher geschaut, Pumukel, Niels Holgerson, im besten Falle He- Man und Bravestar.... aber alles halt nicht vergleichbar mit diesen gewaltverherlichendem Zeichetrickgeknüppel von Heute.
Die Star Wars Teile 4-6 waren zu meiner Zeit, im Kino und auf VHS ab 16 und Heute ab 12 Jahren frei.
Wo bitte ist da die Logik, Kinder und Jugendliche können Heute also besser mit Gewalt umgehen, als wir Damals oder ein Erwachsener oder wie darf ich das verstehen?
Ich hole mir alle Filme und Spiele wo es geht uncut, habe aber noch keinen Mord begangen (es auch in Zukunft eher nicht geplant) oder einen Menschen ernsthaften körperlichen Schaden zugefügt, komisch oder? Eher nicht!
Absolut lächerlich, was da an angeblichem "Jugendschutz" betrieben wird, sollen die doch lieber härtere Strafen für Eltern einführen, die ihren Kindern den Zugang zu solchen Filmen und Spielen ermöglichen, Jugendliche mit 12 oder 14 haben noch kein COD oder GTA zu zocken, das würde ich verstehen und voll unterstützen, aber das ich deshalb einige Filme oder Spiele nicht bekomm, weil z.B. die Aktivierung bei Steam auf legalem Weg nicht möglich ist, ist das nicht OK und gewaltig Sinn frei.
Haben unsere Nachbarn in Österreich mehr oder gar weniger brutale Vorfälle oder sogar Amokläufe ( an denen sind ja auch immer die Filme und Videospiele schuld rofl)
Ich will Filme und Spiele in ihrer ungeschnittenen Form genießen, das ist mein Recht als erwachsener Mensch. Wenn ich ein Dead Island mit vollem Splattereffekt spielen will, dann ist das so, was bringt mir ein Left4Dead 1oder 2 , wo die Hälfte an Effekten rausgeschnitten wurde, wo ich z.B. nicht sehe, ob die Zombies, die da auf mich zugerannt kommen, brennen oder nicht und ich plötzlich in Flammen stehe, da geht jede Menge Atmo. flöten und dann brauche ich solche Spiele auch nicht spielen.


----------



## MonochromeMonitor (9. April 2013)

Ich hasse diesen bescheuerten Zensurwahn.


----------



## kornhill (9. April 2013)

Bei Generals habe ich sogar noch die ungeschnittene Version in deutsch rumstehen. (Manchmal lohnt sich der Kauf zum Release) 
Der Release war keine 2 Jahre nach Ground Zero. Eine der wenigen Zensuren die nicht den Jugendschutz als Vorwand hatte. ... Habe ich damals als sehr "beunruhigend" empfunden. (Falls Jugendschutz bei dem Spiel die Begründung war, dann war diese  fadenscheiniger denn je)


----------



## Cityboy (9. April 2013)

@ slay78
du irrst dich, Altersgenosse!
DragonballZ ist in deutschen Fernseh übelst zensiert  Hab das Orginal auf Japanisch geschaut, und kann dir versichern.. es ist viel , viel,viel blütiger und fieser. Das selbe gild bei Animeserien wie Naruto.. selbst Pokemon ist zensiert 
Nebenbei DragonballZ ist cult  slbst ich mit meinen 34 Jahren habe spaß daran.


----------



## Slay78 (9. April 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> @ slay78
> du irrst dich, Altersgenosse!
> DragonballZ ist in deutschen Fernseh übelst zensiert  Hab das Orginal auf Japanisch geschaut, und kann dir versichern.. es ist viel , viel,viel blütiger und fieser. Das selbe gild bei Animeserien wie Naruto.. selbst Pokemon ist zensiert
> Nebenbei DragonballZ ist cult  slbst ich mit meinen 34 Jahren habe spaß daran.


 
Danke für die Info, habe nur bei einem Freund wenige Folgen mibekommen und diese haben mir gereicht. 
Ich schaue auch gerne mal eine Folge One Piece, halte diese Sereien aber deshalb nicht geeigneter für Kinder, da sie wie gesagt nicht gerade mit wenig Gewalt daher kommen (auch in der geschnittenen Version).


----------



## Enisra (9. April 2013)

naja, der Punkt ist nicht das man heute besser damit klar kommt, sondern viel mehr das man früher nen Stock so groß wie´n Mammutbaum im Popes hatte, was auch dazu geführt hat, das in den ganzen Disney-Filmen nie eine Waffe auf eine Person zielen darf
Oder auch Captain Future oder Star Trek TAS, beides wurden ja auch Brutal geschnitten bzw. im Fall von TAS so verstümmelt das keiner in Deutschland der die nur im Fernsehen gesehen hat auch irgendwo gut findet
Apropo He-Man, es ist schon Bizarr wenn man einer Hauptfigur ein Schwert gibt die, ich zitiere TOD aus Discworld - Hogfather:"They are not ment to be safe" und der benutzt das nur mehr so wie ne Art scharfen Kricketschläger?
Wenn man heute die Serien nochmal sieht, da sitzt man schon teilweise da und fragt sich wieso man jemals diese Logiklücke gut fand

btw.:
Ich wär ja für den Film "Mein Nachbar Totoro"


----------

